# Plextor-Prob



## dritter (1. Februar 2002)

Tja.. Ich hab ein Prob mit meinem Plextor 12/10/32.. Leider is er schon was älter, und die garantie abgelaufen... 

Nu zu dem prob.. Er will nich jede cd (und das liegt garantiert nicht am Digital-rights-management, weil das prob auch bei rohlingen auftritt.. ).
Er wird im bios, von windoof 98, 2k, me, HeulSuSE 6.4, 7.1, problemlos erkannt. Aber er nimmt halt nich jede cd. 

[Sound] Macht dann komische geräusche, als wolle er die cd hochdrehen und bricht dann ab. [/sound]

Muss dann den brenner mehrfach auf- und zu machen, bis er die cd schluckt.. 
Ist halt sehr nervig..

Hat jemand eine andere Lösung außer wegschmeißen?? Reparieren bei einem Händler wird wahrscheinlich auch nix, weil der auch keine Ahnung hat... 

THX.


----------



## dritter (2. Februar 2002)

hab übrigens etliche boards und sites durchforstet, und ich hab nur einen typen gefunden, der das selbe prob hatte, wie ich... 
dem haben alle garantie-balbla geraten... 

Scheint nich so verbreitet zu sein..


----------



## Interritor (2. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Direkt helfen kann ich dir da leider auch net, hab den selben Brenner wie du aber bis jetzt noch kein Problem gehabt. 
Höhrt sich aber ganz danach an also ob dein Brenner nen knacks hat vielleicht Lese/Schreib -Leser kaputt oder "dreckig" hasste schon mal mit ner ReinigungsCD versucht oder aufgemacht und den Leser sauber gemacht?

Mehr weiss ich da leider auch net sorry.........


----------



## dritter (4. Februar 2002)

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass es daran liegen kann, aber ich werde es mal ausprobieren... trotzdem thx! 

Hatte irgendwie nie dran gedacht mal einfach eine reinigungs-cd einzulegen... :-( 

Naja.. hoffentlich lag es nur daran..


----------

